# any idea if i have a 1chip snes



## kaitlin459 (Jan 3, 2021)

so i bought a snes but i dont have the tools to open it and i cant find any ifo on the serial number to determine if its a later revision snes the serial number is UN275700018 any ideas?


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Jan 3, 2021)

https://www.retrorgb.com/1chipsnes.html


----------



## kaitlin459 (Jan 3, 2021)

JFizDaWiz said:


> https://www.retrorgb.com/1chipsnes.html



um did ya read my post buddy if i dont have the tools to open the console the site you linked me to wont help not to mention i also stated in my post that i couldnt find any info on my serial number


----------



## cvskid (Jan 3, 2021)

I read your post and i'm telling you if don't have the tools to open the console then get them. A 3.8mm and 4.5mm Gamebit screwdriver set will cost only about 10 dollars at most on amazon. You have no choice but to open the system to find out. Serial number won't help since the bottom of the snes can be swapped out. The site that was linked helps.

You have to spend some kind of money to find out whether you want to or not and it will pay off in the long run to just have the tools/screwdrivers to open the system up anyways.


----------



## linkinworm (Jan 3, 2021)

you could always use some bic pens, just heat the bottom up, smash it into the holes wait for it to harden a bit then twist, youll likely go through a few pens but ive used this method years ago on a gamecube


----------



## cvskid (Jan 3, 2021)

linkinworm said:


> you could always use some bic pens, just heat the bottom up, smash it into the holes wait for it to harden a bit then twist, youll likely go through a few pens but ive used this method years ago on a gamecube


They can't be that cheap or impatient to the point that they can't afford or be bothered to spend at least 10 dollars to have what you need to not only open up snes systems, but other systems as well. If so then gaming, especially retrogaming is the wrong hobby to get into considering how expensive it can get.


----------



## linkinworm (Jan 3, 2021)

cvskid said:


> They can't be that cheap or impatient to the point that they can't afford or be bothered to spend at least 10 dollars to have what you need to not only open up snes systems, but other systems as well. If so then gaming, especially retrogaming is the wrong hobby to get into considering how expensive it can get.


who knows when i did it it it was cos i was being cheap, but yeah the i got my gamebit driver for £3 on ebay few months ago


----------



## kaitlin459 (Jan 3, 2021)

linkinworm said:


> who knows when i did it it it was cos i was being cheap, but yeah the i got my gamebit driver for £3 on ebay few months ago



i just ordered the tools an hour ago


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Jan 3, 2021)

kaitlin459 said:


> um did ya read my post buddy if i dont have the tools to open the console the site you linked me to wont help not to mention i also stated in my post that i couldnt find any info on my serial number



did you read the article?
"North American 1CHIP consoles are found in consoles with serial numbers that start with “UN3”."

You have a UN2.

also, if you don't have the tools and the only 100% way to tell is if you take it apart, then how do you expect to know if you have one without taking it apart?


----------



## Foodchain (Jan 4, 2021)

linkinworm said:


> you could always use some bic pens, just heat the bottom up, smash it into the holes wait for it to harden a bit then twist, youll likely go through a few pens but ive used this method years ago on a gamecube



I would really advised against this. I have come across multiple consoles that had really ugly cosmetic damage due to people doing this. 

I'm not doubting it can work, or be executed without leaving melted plastic on the console. However the tools tools are dirt cheap. $6 from Amazon with quick prime shipping, or even less from Chinese eBay/Aliexpress sellers if you don't mind waiting. So unless you absolutely *need* to open that console up right now, just order the proper tools. They'll last a lifetime and make any subsequent access to older Nintendo consoles/carts way easier.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2021)

linkinworm said:


> you could always use some bic pens, just heat the bottom up, smash it into the holes wait for it to harden a bit then twist, youll likely go through a few pens but ive used this method years ago on a gamecube


i've never gotten this to work, mostly because the screws need to be "cracked" to loosen and the brittle melted plastic of a pen can't provide enough torque to crack the screw


----------



## linkinworm (Jan 4, 2021)

Latiodile said:


> i've never gotten this to work, mostly because the screws need to be "cracked" to loosen and the brittle melted plastic of a pen can't provide enough torque to crack the screw


you have to push really hard so the plastic melts around the screw, but it meant ruining the pen since youd have to break the screw off after and ruin the bottom

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Foodchain said:


> I would really advised against this. I have come across multiple consoles that had really ugly cosmetic damage due to people doing this.
> 
> I'm not doubting it can work, or be executed without leaving melted plastic on the console. However the tools tools are dirt cheap. $6 from Amazon with quick prime shipping, or even less from Chinese eBay/Aliexpress sellers if you don't mind waiting. So unless you absolutely *need* to open that console up right now, just order the proper tools. They'll last a lifetime and make any subsequent access to older Nintendo consoles/carts way easier.


this was over 10 years ago when i was in college with not a lot of money, and the tool was around £10-15, they are dirt cheap now, i think as little as a couple quid with 5 years shipping


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 10, 2021)

Come back and let us know once you get you gamebits and check, OP. At this point I can't imagine there are many 1chip SNES's floating around on the used market that the sellers don't know what they have (and price accordingly). I decided years ago to end-run the uncertainty by getting a Super Famicom Jr. (aka SNES mini) and modding it for RGB/S-video output. Then Analogue came along with the SuperNT and now I never touch my Super Famicoms and Super Fami Jr ..... still nice to have them though.


----------

